# ArmorSkids on my HS828



## BordnBill (Jan 18, 2016)

I've searched both here and on the internet for the answer to this question. I want to add some ArmorSkids to my HS828, which I believe is an older model, but all the auger housings I've seen, don't match what I have. I'm thinking that I may not have a "nice" surface to mount them to? Looking at all the housings out there, I don't think I have enough of the raised surface to drill the holes through? Thoughts?


----------



## E350 (Apr 21, 2015)

You are fine.

I just got my ArmorSkids from Bob Sayre at snowblowerskids.com

They have vertical slots which will allow you to drill your mounting holes higher up the housing. Stick a flat plate of 1/8" steel (maybe even Bob's spacer plates) in the depression and use a hex or carriage or other bolt inside the housing going through the auger housing then through the holes in your flat plate and through the Armor skids and then put a fender nut on each of the two bolts per side. And you will never again notice that you had a "shoeless" Honda.

If it were me, I would likely do the above but grind the plate to the shape of the depression, and then paint it and tack weld it on. But that is not really necessary IMHO.

Cal Bob Sayre at 630-319-5301 and email him a picture or have him look at your picture in this thread.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Depending on your skill and or cash you could always drill the holes in the recessed area, pull through some carriage bolts and then use fender washers (stainless) between the skids and the recessed surface to match them to the raised edge.

I like the idea of welding in a shim or using a loose metal shim to spread out the stress/load but if you wanted to DIY at home the washers should work for you.

It looks like it's missing some metal on that lower edge. If it's a keeper and you were going to add or have added a piece at the bottom it would be a great time to weld in a shim for the skids.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

BordnBill said:


> I've searched both here and on the internet for the answer to this question. I want to add some ArmorSkids to my HS828, which I believe is an older model, but all the auger housings I've seen, don't match what I have. I'm thinking that I may not have a "nice" surface to mount them to? Looking at all the housings out there, I don't think I have enough of the raised surface to drill the holes through? Thoughts?


What you need is Honda Commercial skids (they are for HS828).
You have to drill new holes based on the location of the shim plates (the kit comes with installation instructions.
Don't know why the second pic is sideways, it's vertically before loading it to the forum :facepalm_zpsdj194qh


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Here's a link to the Honda commercial skids : Honda 04700-768-E110 Commercial Grade Skid Shoes

*Honda 04700-768-E110

*Compatibility:
•Fits Honda HS624, HS724, HS828 series 2-stage snow blowers
•Fits Honda HS928, HS1132, HS1332 series 2-stage snow blowers


----------

